
Trump’s Coronavirus Press Event Was Even Worse Than It Looked - MaysonL
https://www.wired.com/story/trumps-coronavirus-press-event-was-even-worse-than-it-looked/
======
mariushn
[https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/12370273563148697...](https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1237027356314869761)

[https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/12370245512943820...](https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1237024551294382081)

I'm amazed not only at these affirmations, but at the likes they get.
Incredible.

------
IXxXI
They couldn't impeach Trump.

So they released corona virus on the world.

China concealed and ignored it for 30 to 60 days to give the virus the head
start it needed to become a global pandemic.

All so socialists, communists and the left would have an excuse to push
impeachment 2.0

